# 2011 2LT 1.4 Build



## SilkyCruze (Dec 14, 2015)

Bought the car little over a year ago to date, i have installed:

Injen CAI- still get sketched when it rains heavy or hit puddles when unavoidable 

Ported intake manifold- ported at home

Trifecta tune 

Turboback zzp catless exhaust

Already blown stock intercooler open, only struggle is finding one, zzp is sold out at the moment 
Ecm reads it making 200hp and 230tq probably to the crank, maybe i will dyno eventually




















ALSO looking for any info about e85 conversions and how much is required or if any of you guys have done it yet.


----------

